# What all supplements are you taking right now?



## njc (Nov 13, 2005)

Creatine Monohydrate
Multi-Vitamin, mineral
Whey 
Fish Oils
Vitamin C


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 13, 2005)

Controlled Labs
 1. White Blood
 2. Green Bulge

 Ensure - High Protein 

 Mens Multi-Vitamin

 Muscletech
 1. Gakic


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

whey and a multi vitamin/mineral


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 13, 2005)

Whey
CEE
Multi-vitamin
Omega Fatty Acids
Citrulline Malate


----------



## Tier (Nov 13, 2005)

Multi
Whey
Fish Oil
AnaMatrix
Milk Thistle


----------



## SubliminalX (Nov 13, 2005)

stucknsc2005 said:
			
		

> Controlled Labs
> 1. White Blood
> 2. Green Bulge
> 
> ...



How's the Gakic coming along?  I've heard some bad reviews of it already.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2005)

CEE, Twin Labs Dualtab Multivitamin/mineral, Fish Oil, ON Whey.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

whey 
 multi vitamin 
casien
anabolic matrix


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2005)

min0, how do you like anabolic matrix?  compared to other natural test boosters?


----------



## Tier (Nov 13, 2005)

It Increased my labido and my maxes anyway, im lifting more and i'm able to kill my upper body during workouts.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> min0, how do you like anabolic matrix?  compared to other natural test boosters?


I really can't compare it to any other being it's the only one I ever took of it's kind but I think it's pretty good.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 13, 2005)

Multi-vitamin/mineral
Whey Protein
Fish Oil Caps
CEE

Looking to add:
Casein Protein
Clout
White Blood


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 14, 2005)

Whey Protein.

Occasionally a multi-vitamin
And before Push day, Creatine mono


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Multi
Vit C
Fish oil
Whey


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 14, 2005)

whey
fish oil caps
multi
vit c 
vit e


----------



## njc (Nov 14, 2005)

no one taking creatine?


----------



## FranktheTank (Nov 14, 2005)

Ya, I think CEE is short for a certain creatine.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

tricreatine malate.


----------



## FranktheTank (Nov 14, 2005)

^ There you go.


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 14, 2005)

what?
i thought it was creatine ethyl ester.... the new creatine pills...


----------



## FranktheTank (Nov 14, 2005)

^ Ya I think you are right, tricreatine malate is jus the supp Dale takes...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

yes


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2005)

how many grams?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

me?  5g a day, I did 10g for 2 weeks.


----------



## rgrmike74 (Nov 14, 2005)

multi vit
fish oil
flax seed
glucosimine (sp)
whey
amped ecn


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 14, 2005)

GNC Mega Men Multi (one w/ breakfast and one with dinner)
ON 100% Whey Chocolate (PWO only)
Vitamin C 500 Mg + Rose Hips
Natural Vitamin E 400
Fish Oil Caps 2x a day with breakfast and dinner
Beer
Jack Daniels


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> Beer



this is one of the most "essential supps" to one's diet!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> me?  5g a day, I did 10g for 2 weeks.



how do you think TriCreatine Malate compares to CEE?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Muti-Vitamin
Glutamine
Whey
MRP-Whey
Fish Oil
Vitamin C
ZMA
Power Drive
Surge

Soon to be on anabolic matrix rx...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

Never tried CEE, don't really believe the hype.  Plus, I respond to regular creatine, I just thought the malic acid in tricreatine malate would be a bonus, which it most definitely seems like it is.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 14, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> this is one of the most "essential supps" to one's diet!


 yah.... and i still have a gut because of it... not a big gut... but honestly i think its too hard to get a 6 pack and actually keep it for a while... id rather just enjoy food and beer and still go to the gym a lot and also enjoy the college lifestyle


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 14, 2005)

Oats
 Water
  Whey
  Tuna & Chicken (lots)
  eca
  Diet Mt. Dew ocasionally
  **there's my intake everyday


----------



## chris2489 (Nov 14, 2005)

Whey protein and vitamins


----------



## garethhe (Nov 17, 2005)

Creatine monohydrate
Glutamine
Multivitamin
Multi-mineral
Fish body oil
Flaxseed oil
Vitamin C
Whey, casein
Glucosamine
Green tea

Tribulus Terrestis (spl?)
Supreme Greens


----------

